# No Scrolling in InDesign



## jwennet (Nov 9, 2004)

Hello, 

I've been using a Microsoft Optical Wheel Mouse with my Mac for a couple years without incident. But for some strange reason, the scroll feature does not work in InDesign 2 (2.02). 

I'm not sure if there's an incompatibility issue, or a setting I'm missing. 

Anyone have the same problem, and/or solution?

Thanks,

J


----------



## jwennet (Nov 9, 2004)

BTW- here are my system specs- Dual 2 Ghz G5 w/OSX.3.6. 1.5 GB RAM. 17"  PB OSX.3.6  1 GB RAM. Microsoft Optical Wheel Mouse driver version 5.1


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 10, 2004)

Have you done a Repair Permissions yet? This might fix it. Also, if your mouse comes with its own driver, you might check System Prefs and see if it has its own icon/program in there. 

Might be silly, but make sure it's plugged in. Make sure it works in the keyboard and main computer USB ports; just to ensure you don't have a bad port.


----------



## jwennet (Nov 11, 2004)

I've done all that stuff before. All the hardward and software check out fine. This issue is more relevenat now because I've been doing a lot more work remotely with a PB. Anyway, the scroll function works with every other program. It's just InDesign that doesn't want to work and play well with it.

Thanks for the reply though.

J


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 11, 2004)

Scroll whell functionality is implemented on an application-by-application basis.  If the app ain't written to take advantage of the scroll wheel, it won't.

Of course, there are always exceptions.  I believe Cocoa applications take advantage by default, but, alas, InDesign isn't Cocoa.

Edit: strange -- my copy of InDesign works fine with the scroll wheel on my Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer 2.0.  Weird!


----------



## jwennet (Nov 11, 2004)

That is strange that your version supports scrolling. Perhaps I should try that driver for this mouse.

Will let you know. 

Thanks,

J


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 11, 2004)

InDesign only scrolls on the actual document window; not in the tool bar windows. Is this the problem you are experiencing? We need to know more about exactly what's happening when you try to scroll, and where.


----------



## jwennet (Nov 11, 2004)

I can't it to scroll on any menu or window within InDesign. Seems strange. Scrolling works just fine with every other app I use, including Photoshop and Illustrator. 

Strangely enough, I have a vague recollection of it working a while ago.

I'm not sure what settings in the MS driver (Intellipoint 5.1), Apple Sys Prefs and Indesign to use to effect this. Any other thoughts?

Thanks,

J


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 11, 2004)

I wonder if you made a system update (did you upgrade 10.3.5 to 10.3.6 recently?) caused this little known issue with your Microsoft Mouse?

There's an OS X (and 9) plug in (shareware) that gives mouse functionality; I think it's called USB Overdrive. Look for it on versiontracker.com. Maybe that will solve the problem?

No probJust hope some of this helps


----------



## jwennet (Nov 11, 2004)

Interestingly enough, I just hooked up a new mouse (bluetooth BT 500) to my PB, and that too doesn't work with InDesign.


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 11, 2004)

I would try the USB Overdrive plug in/program (from version tracker) and see if that gets you back functionality.

Otherwise, maybe you just need that restart and defrag?


----------



## jwennet (Nov 11, 2004)

Don't feel like spending $20 for a minor inconvenience, but again, thanks for replying.

Now how would I go about defragging?

Thanks,

J


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 11, 2004)

OS X automatically defrags files on-the-fly, so you don't have to.  Of course, it's a limited defrag, meaning not everything is defragmented.  I don't think any kind of fragmentation is at the root of this problem, nor do I think defragmenting the drive will cure it.

What you can try is repairing the drive by rebooting from the OS X install CD and running a Repair Disk.  Boot from the install CD, and when you're asked to select a language for installation, instead choose "Open Disk Utility" from the Installer menu at the top.  When Disk Utility opens (it could take a minute for it to do so) select your OS X partition, then click "Repair Disk."


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 11, 2004)

Don't forget to also "Repair Permissions" while you're at it.  That might just release the bug that's inhibiting your scrolling in InDesign.

Have you tried the arrow keys in InDesign to see if they work?


----------



## jwennet (Nov 12, 2004)

Ran DiskWarrior, repaired permissions, uninstalled the MS drivers, Deleted the ID prefs, and installed a new bluetooth mouse, to no response. 

I think I might reinstall ID and see what happens.

Thanks again,

J


----------



## jwennet (Nov 14, 2004)

Reinstalled ID. Problem still persists. Guess I'll learn to live with it, because I sure as hell ain't going back to quark.

Thanks for the replies.

J


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 14, 2004)

Did you try using your arrow keys to see if you can move your pages up and down?

I don't blame you about Quark. They are stuck in 1995, customer service-wise, and they think adding HTML functionality is going to bring them back into the game. HA!


----------



## jwennet (Nov 14, 2004)

Tried arrow keys, as well as all the repair/maintainence stuff that you had recommended, along with my normal maintainence.

Could be a Panther issue. Anyway, it I'm glad that's my only issue with everything. I dread ever having to use Quark. At this point, I've gladly forgotten a good deal of what I knew about it, but that's for another thread.

Take care,

J


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 14, 2004)

I hate to beat a dead horse, but you didn't upgrade from 10.3 to 10.3.3 did you? This update caused a lot of problems. If you did, you can go back by saving all your data (just in case!) and re isntall 10.3. Maybe this is your problemo. But good luck with everything and may you never have to use Quark again! he he.


----------



## jwennet (Nov 15, 2004)

Yep..way past 10.3.3. Wouldn't surprise me that's what did it. I do recall it working a while back, but forgot about sys updates. Oh well. I shall live without scrolling till hopefully 10.3.7, or Tiger. Hell...as long as I don't have to use quark, it's all good.


----------

